# Tough-1 Sport Boots



## Reiner8 (Sep 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried the tough-1 extreme vented smb boots 4 pack? If so, what are the pros and cons?


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

pros they are cheaper, cons not as great quilty as professionals choice


----------

